# Exploring/Camping out in Abandoned houses



## straygirly (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey there,
So as a young system/foster kid I've had my fair share of sleeping on the street, etc. I want to learn about squatting empty houses and finding these buildings. Which brings me to my question: how do you find an empty house? What areas have many of these? I live in Canada (Vancouver island bc)...anyone have tips?


----------



## scatwomb (Dec 2, 2011)

Cities or counties will often have lists online of all the vacant properties within city limits.

Find a place, break in, change the lock, get stuff mailed there, tell the neighbors you're the new renter, fix up the outside to make it look nice, etc.

Here's a helpful link: http://www.homesnotjailssf.org/wb/pages/squattingwebsitesandorganizations.php


----------



## Earth (Dec 2, 2011)

If you are going to poke around vacant industrial complex'es (like we do) just keep one thing in mind:
Respect

Meaning, if you come across somebodies property - even if there ain't nobody around - leave it.
It was placed there by someone thinking it would be safe.

Last thing you want to do is piss off another person living underground...........


----------



## fateoficarus (Dec 2, 2011)

Check out the zine living without rent


----------

